# Peja!



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Is Peja anyone elses favorite player? #16 = Greatness :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He is one of my top 5 favorite players...I hope he steps up tomorrow night :yes:

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

We'll sure need him... I hope Chris Webber plays better than he has all year because he hasn't really helped that much... Good luck to Peja!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome, just in time for Game 7.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes, my favorite.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hes my favorite too!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Is he your guyzes favorite now? How about Rick Adelman?


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

^^funny guy, arent you?


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Is he your guyzes favorite now? How about Rick Adelman?


Adelman, is a great coach. Kings need to keep the core of this team together. Stay loyal -- it'll pay off.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> 
> Adelman, is a great coach.


I agree with you, but like Peja, only applicable in the regular season. I view Adelman as a stepping stone for other teams. Like they go through him to get where they wanna go. That's who he is, that's his Modus Operandi.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> 
> Adelman, is a great coach. Kings need to keep the core of this team together. Stay loyal -- it'll pay off.


I thouht he was great coach, but when he chose to play vs Miny with just 7 men and keeping Songaila on the bench my respect for him disappeared. You cant win the series with 7 men rotation unless you are the Lakers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He sucks


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

Adelman needs to go, he is a nervous wreck


----------

